# problems recognizing hardware

## h2sammo

i have this clamshell project i have been playing with for a while andi am back on it for now. there are a few hardware pieces which dont have modules. could you help me figure out how to get them recognized please.

```
clamshell ~ # lspci -k

0000:00:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth AGP

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-uninorth

        Kernel modules: uninorth-agp

0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage Mobility L AGP 2x (rev 64)

0001:10:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth PCI

        Kernel modules: uninorth-agp

0001:10:17.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo Mac I/O (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: macio

0001:10:18.0 USB controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

0001:10:19.0 USB controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo USB

0002:20:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth Internal PCI

        Kernel modules: uninorth-agp

0002:20:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth GMAC (Sun GEM)

        Kernel driver in use: gem

```

oddly, the VGA card does not seem to have a driver in use but i am able to start X and run dwm and browsers without a hitch.

thank you

----------

## audiodef

Have you tried Pappy's Kernel Seeds and plugging lspci -n into this database?

----------

## h2sammo

thx. i forgot about the nifty website.

 *Quote:*   

> 106b0020	Yes	Apple Computer Inc.	UniNorth AGP	ignore	
> 
> 10024c4e	Yes	Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI	Rage Mobility L AGP 2x	atyfb	v2.6.27-
> 
> 106b001f	Yes	Apple Computer Inc.	UniNorth PCI	ignore	
> ...

 

so the video card currently uses userspace driver which has been reported to work better than kernel driver (http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/11/29/gentoo-on-an-clamshell-ibook/). I am not sure why i am told to ignore 2 components.

my biggest problem is that the airport card that i plugged into the PCI slot of the clamshell does not appear anywhere on the lspci lists. any ideas on how I can have it recognized? Thank you for the help

----------

## Carnildo

If a piece of hardware isn't on the lspci list, that means it either isn't connected correctly, or it isn't a PCI/PCIe device.

----------

## h2sammo

odd but lshw command does show the card:

```
*-network 

       description: Wireless interface 

       physical id: 1 

       logical name: eth1 

       serial: 00:30:65:1e:58:6f 

       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless 

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=airport driverversion=3.2.1-gentoo-r2 firmware=Lucent/Agere 8.12 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b

```

----------

